# Thessalonians Commentary



## the Internet (Jan 28, 2010)

I cannot find a thread for 'sound books' - my apologies if there is one somewhere.

I am looking for a couple of good single volume reformed commentaries on Thessalonians.

Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## Andres (Jan 28, 2010)

What type of sound books are you looking for? Here is a list of recommended commentaries from Rev Kiester's blog.


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 28, 2010)

In terms of older, classic Reformed commentaries on the book, these are those of which I am aware which have been Englished (or originally written in English):

David Dickson (Famous 17th Century Scottish Theologian) and John Jewell (16th Century Anglican, and close friend of Peter Vermigli). William Sclater also wrote a commentary on the epistles. Also, John Calvin has a commentary on the work; those who completed both Matthew Henry's and Matthew Poole's Annotations are surely worth consulting. John Trapp's commentary on the Bible will, of course, include this. John Mayer wrote an influential commentary on the NT, which, again, includes the Thessalonian letters. The Westminster and the Dutch annotations, as also the Geneva notes and Diodati's Annotations. Also, many ministers preached extensively on the second chapter of 2 Thessalonians: sermons such as those of Thomas Manton are more than useful.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 28, 2010)

Derek Thomas in his "Essential Commentaries, for a Preacher's or Bible Class Leader's Library" which was published over ten or fifteen years ago recommends, "1 and 2 Thessalonians" by Charles A. Wanamaker, New International Greek Text Commentary, (Exeter: Paternoster,1990).

Consider, he says:-
"1 and 2 Thessalonians" F. F. Bruce, Word 1982.
" Ditto" Leon Morris, Eeerdmans 1959.
" Ditto" William Hendriksen, BoT 1972.
"The Epistles to the Thessalonians" James Denney, "The Expositor's Bible" Hodder and Stoughton 1899.
See also, he says: "New Bible Commentary (21st century Ed.)" I. Howard Marshall, IVP 1994.

To be considered for sermon preparation, he says:
"A Call to Spiritual reformation: Priorities from Paul and His Prayers" D.A.Carson, IVP 1992 Chapters 2, 3 and 5.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 28, 2010)

George Milligan, commentary on _St. Paul's Letters to the Thessalonians_


----------



## the Internet (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks all ... I will select 4-5 from your ideas ... cool


----------



## the Internet (Jan 29, 2010)

Guys, either I haven't had enough corn flakes, or you cannot buy from https://www.wtsbooks.com when you live in Australia. Of course, that just doesn't seem correct, but it would be discrimination so I must be missing something?


----------

